# blizzard/banana/patternless etc



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi guys

Could one of you direct me to a site that lays down the basics in terms of leo morphs (with pictures) so I can ID a few adults and offspring?

I'm looking for an 'Ians Vivarium corn morph guide' leopard gecko equivalent.

I'm sure a link was put up on here but I can't find the thread.

I'll post pics here if I fail to find what I'm after

Cheers

Andy


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

Main Page - Leopard Gecko Wiki

there you go hun.loads on there!


----------



## meatgecko (Aug 25, 2007)

bothrops said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Could one of you direct me to a site that lays down the basics in terms of leo morphs (with pictures) so I can ID a few adults and offspring?
> 
> ...


Post pics anyway :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> Main Page - Leopard Gecko Wiki
> 
> there you go hun.loads on there!


That's what I was after! Thanks very much for that!




meatgecko said:


> Post pics anyway :2thumb:


...we'll see.....

cheers

Andy


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

bothrops said:


> That's what I was after! Thanks very much for that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooo they sound like good ones if you aint posting lol:whistling2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Nothing that exciting! - just wanted had to make sure I could get the pics. (These aren't mine btw, these are at work!)

This is the baby



















This is mom (blizzard?)



















This one is a male that may or may not be dad! (I didn't have time to check the records to make sure!) (patternless or dark blizzard?)










Cheers

Andy


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

And this is the babies little sibling that decided to hatch while I was in the rearing room taking pics!

"Leave me alone, I'm sleeping!"









"Hello world!"









"nearly out"









Cheers

Andy


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

bothrops said:


> Nothing that exciting! - just wanted had to make sure I could get the pics. (These aren't mine btw, these are at work!)
> 
> This is the baby
> 
> ...


All blizzards mom/dad & offspring:2thumb:.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

gazz said:


> All blizzards mom/dad & offspring:2thumb:.


Thanks Gazz,

Out of interest, what tells you the dad and offspring aren't patternless/banana blizzards?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

bothrops said:


> Thanks Gazz,
> 
> Out of interest, what tells you the dad and offspring aren't patternless/banana blizzards?
> 
> ...


Nothing really but just coz a blizzard has yellow on it doesn't make it a Blizzardpatternless.Dad and first hatchling look typical blizzard to me.But to know for sure you'll have to breed dad to a patternless if you get 100% patternless.Then the dad is a blizzardpatternless and these offspring are Blizzard HET Patternless.But i doutb this is the case but you never know.

HOWEVER mum judging by the second offspring and how mum looks 'COULD' be Snow blizzards. 

Mum.IMO Snow blizzard









Offspring.IMO Snow blizzard.









Dad.IMO Blizzard.









Offspring.IMO Blizzard.


----------

